# Boss HM-2 style plugin. Does one exist?



## TankJon666 (Aug 14, 2012)

As the title says. I've looked but can't find one.

I'm after the sveedish death metal sound. Think Entombed or Dismember.

If not I'll just have to check out the eBay for a real one 

Cheers!


----------



## MrMcSick (Aug 14, 2012)

There is one in the amplitube 3 (think its metal distortion 2)setup but it doesn't sound all that great. Can't go wrong with a real one.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus (Aug 15, 2012)

MetalClone-Overview

not HM-2 but......

also you may wanna check the anvil out and abuse it:

http://www.igniteamps.com/audio-plug-ins


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 15, 2012)

i made a patch in pod farm which is spot on to dismembers sound on "the god that never was"


----------

